# cord wood flooring ideas.



## grain bin man (Mar 24, 2014)

What is the best filler?

Have my ash logs, have my buzz rig ready soon. I am making a solar dryer from serveral pieses of sliding door glass'. 
The only thing is deciding on what to use for filler. Cement is not good. The wood soaks in the moisture swelling wood and weakening the crete . Epoxy saw dust mix sounds good but that would be way more expensive than my frugal butt wants to spend. I'm already going to have to purchase floor epoxy for the top coats. 

Does anybody in here have any experience with this

Thanks Murf


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

http://cordwoodconstruction.wordpress.com/2013/06/18/cordwood-flooring/

Perfect timing, just read this last night


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

http://cordwoodconstruction.wordpress.com/2013/06/18/cordwood-flooring/

Perfect timing, just read this last night


----------



## grain bin man (Mar 24, 2014)

haley1 said:


> http://cordwoodconstruction.wordpress.com/2013/06/18/cordwood-flooring/
> 
> Perfect timing, just read this last night


Thanks. I read on using ground before. I heard that the moisture was an issue but it was not mentioned in the article. maybe I'll be fine going that route. He bib mention pr e sealing wood before glueing it down ...something to think about. Hhmm thanks for the link.
Murf


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

That's a really pretty floor. 

I don't understand how pre-sealing the ends before fastening them down with adhesive would save sealer?


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Sealing what would be the top side would keep the grout material from staining or adhering to them. 

WWW


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Yes but how would it save sealer?


----------



## winemaker (Mar 25, 2010)

I helped put a wood floor in a machine shop I worked in. We glued the slices of wood down with constuction adhesive and mixed shellac with sawdust for the grout between the wood. After it was grouted we sanded it with a floor sander and sealed it with polyurethane. It held up great for years in the shop


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

You said you have your buzz rig ready. Not sure what you mean by that. The reason I ask is that in the link from post #2, the guy used some old beams. They had been shaped as beams. I've tried to imagine how you would do this with log rounds but haven't gotten my head around it. Are you going to shape them first?


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I've seen pictures of cordwood floors that used round logs and various sized logs mixed together. All of them looked great.


----------



## grain bin man (Mar 24, 2014)

logbuilder said:


> You said you have your buzz rig ready. Not sure what you mean by that. The reason I ask is that in the link from post #2, the guy used some old beams. They had been shaped as beams. I've tried to imagine how you would do this with log rounds but haven't gotten my head around it. Are you going to shape them first?


Do a google image search. Cord wood floors. You will see what I am up to:nanner:


----------



## fullmetal (Nov 2, 2013)

what about cob? (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cob_(material)) ive read its good for cord wood walls and rammed earth is good for floors so it would seem like a good fit.


----------



## grain bin man (Mar 24, 2014)

fullmetal said:


> what about cob? (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cob_(material)) ive read its good for cord wood walls and rammed earth is good for floors so it would seem like a good fit.


That would be a cheap sulution.. but Ihave heated floors already in basement of silo. Fist floor and 2 and floors are wood? Not sure that would be a good fit....?


----------



## MatthewL (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi, I think you can try for hardwood flooring too though I don't have much idea about it. For further details you can see this website.


----------



## MatthewL (Jul 29, 2014)

grain bin man said:


> That would be a cheap sulution.. but Ihave heated floors already in basement of silo. Fist floor and 2 and floors are wood? Not sure that would be a good fit....?


is it hardwood flooring or other?


----------

